# The Taile whaller



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

That banging or ringing of the blank flange by the tailwaller in the boiler room, or by the tail end to call the next india crew mebers to the engineroom watch. Any of you wags out there dare ring this instrument when the tailwhallers not watching??? I was frieghtened being a mere engineer???


----------



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

No did not dare to touch it.
Hamish


----------



## INDUSTRIA (Jun 23, 2011)

Indian crew very impressed when we replaced there system with brass anchor bell removed from MV Defender.


----------

